# Arthroscopic prepatellar bursectomy???



## twells77 (May 3, 2010)

Hi.  Does anyone have a doc that has done an arthroscopic prepatellar bursectomy?  What code do you use?  29877?  Unlisted??  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## DOVERRED (May 3, 2010)

Prepatellar bursectomy is more commonly done open....but if it was indeed done thru the scope then it is unlisted!  That my take on it.....


----------

